# choker collar good or bad



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

what are some of your experiences on the choker collar method or do you not use them at all, and if not why?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i have used the choker collar on my dogs, but i prefer to use the half check collar or the head collars.....i refuse to use a prong, however....IMO they are cruel and should be banned.....and, yes, i know that some will say that they don't hurt if used correctly but i don't believe that.....even the choke hurts and that is why i prefer not to use it......


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I have never used a choke collar. I haven't found any need to.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I would use a prong over a choke collar any day. The choke collar can cause extensive damage to your dogs throat. I have seen it happen several times. Collapsed tracheas are very common in dogs that have worn choke chains. 

I used a prong collar on my Great Dane. I first put it around my thigh and pulled as hard as I could. Was it comfortable? NO! Did it hurt or cause damage? NO. They do have to be used correctly. I would have a trainer, show you the correct way. It is worn up higher then you would think, and its fit is different then a regular collar. They should NEVER be jerked or pulled. I only used this when teaching my Great Dane to heel, longer in public as he got excited. Once he mastered heel, we no longer needed it. 

I dont thing prong or choke collars should be sold "over the counter". To many uneducated people buy them, and misuse them. Harming their dogs and teaching them nothing.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

My family uses them, but I never had any luck with them. I use a regular collar now.


----------



## DFrost (Aug 29, 2006)

Except during tracking or agitation exercises, all we use is a choker. Never have had a problem. It's a good all-around collar that can be "deadlinked" if necessary or used in the sliding fashion. It provides excellant control when needed.

DFrost


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

I do not use choke collars. Never have. They can be harmful, and cause damage. The alternative to a choke chain is the Prong Collar. I LOVE it! It doesn't hurt the dog, it pinches it when correction it needed. They come with rubber caps on the bottoms too


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Any training device needs to be used properly. I use chokes on both my dogs, but not for training, just for going on walks. Its easy to quickly put on and off and they both took to them right off. I like prong collars also. If your looking for a training collar, I would recomend that over a choke.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Any type of training tool can be used harmfully or for benefit. I use a choke chain for our Labrador. He responded to it well, and now I don't have to use it as often because he'll respond to a correction with just a Martingale collar. If I also pretend I have a treat, he becomes all ears. lol  
I've never used one on our mix breed, because she breaks down when she gets corrected physically. A small tug on the leash and a voice command go farther for her than a pop with a chokechain. Treats and voice repreminds is the way she learns to focus. 
With our Lab puppy, I've discovered that a correction with a choke chain has no effect on her whatsoever. Treats, praise, and a gentle leader is what works for her. 

I don't think prong/pinch collars are cruel either. They may look fierce, but when used properly they are a nice tool. 

Different dogs respond to different types of training, so find what your dog responds too and stick with it.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

I've used choke collars on all my dogs for their basic training, I have never left collars on dogs when I am not with them however, they come off. Some people don't agree with that, but I have known of several dogs who were strangled with chokers left dangling. I think any collar can be used, I just always found the chokers used properly were quick and easy to train with, and like anything else, anything in the wrong hands can be abused.


----------



## Whitney (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to work at the SPCA here in town, and a lot of people would come in to walk the dogs. For some reason, a lot of people think that chokers and pinch collars/prong collars prevent a dog from pulling... it's silly really. Yes, for some dogs it will cause them to pull less, because of the effect of the collar. It's uncomfortable when they pull, so some dogs will pull less. A lot of people also say that the correct term for chokers and prong collars is "correction" collar. But, why would anyone want to cause discomfort, no matter how small, to their pet simply to correct them? To me, that's like pinching your child when they are learning and make a mistake. I have always been an advocator of positive reinforcement over negative. I support requesting, over commanding when training a dog as well.

I am not against the use of these collars, but I don't advise anyone without experience with dogs, or the proper use of the collars to buy one and try to figure it out. I personally use nylon collars (easy to clean as well), with the belt buckle latch, as I found that the plastic clips on some collars broke far too often.


----------



## tpurser (Sep 7, 2006)

I walk Max( 60lb Labradoodle) with a choke collar, but it doesn't seen to effect him..He keeps pulling. Any suggestions on what I should use to correct this. Thanks


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

tpurser said:


> I walk Max( 60lb Labradoodle) with a choke collar, but it doesn't seen to effect him..He keeps pulling. Any suggestions on what I should use to correct this. Thanks


An alternative would be a front clip harness or a Gentle Leader. These can aid in control over the dog but you'll still need to teach him how to walk politely. Reward him when the leash is loose and do not move forward if the leash tightens, instead take several steps backwards and be sure to change direction frequently.


----------



## Whitney (Jul 12, 2006)

Halti's or Gentle Leaders work great while teaching a dog not to pull. I know a lot of people who use them on large dogs, and they swear by them. My dog Melody ate hers while I was away on vacation, seeing how my mother didn't put it on correctly. But, I have the tendancy to walk my dog off leash down by the river anyways. It's considered a "dog park" and it's very scenic.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Whitney said:


> I used to work at the SPCA here in town, and a lot of people would come in to walk the dogs. For some reason, a lot of people think that chokers and pinch collars/prong collars prevent a dog from pulling... it's silly really. Yes, for some dogs it will cause them to pull less, because of the effect of the collar. It's uncomfortable when they pull, so some dogs will pull less. A lot of people also say that the correct term for chokers and prong collars is "correction" collar. But, why would anyone want to cause discomfort, no matter how small, to their pet simply to correct them? To me, that's like pinching your child when they are learning and make a mistake. I have always been an advocator of positive reinforcement over negative. I support requesting, over commanding when training a dog as well.
> 
> I am not against the use of these collars, but I don't advise anyone without experience with dogs, or the proper use of the collars to buy one and try to figure it out. I personally use nylon collars (easy to clean as well), with the belt buckle latch, as I found that the plastic clips on some collars broke far too often.


 The two biggest things I've found out that people think that choke chains (they are actually called "training collars") that are WRONG is that 1.) they stop the dog from pulling and 2.) they are to be left on the dog at all times. WRONG WRONG WRONG!!!!
Choke Chains are to help aid in training your dog. I wouldn't even say that they help you control him better. We were at a family reunion and we took Sadie along. An elderly guy was shocked when I unclipped the leash from her choke chain and put her Head Halter on instead. He asked me, "You mean to tell me that thing on her head controls her better than that chain?" and I said, "Yes, it does, because the choke chain isn't made to give you control over a dog."
They are not to be left on all of the time, because they can strangle your dog. They are dangerous when not used properly! You aren't to attach any tags to them either, because they can get caught in the chain too. I was reading a training book that uses the choke chain (love the book BTW...LOVE it. Its called Good Dogs, Great Owners and is written by Brian Kilcommons) as an extension of the leash. It is never to leave the dogs leash and stay on the dog. He also says that it is more of the noise of the chain than the force of the chain that tells the dog, "Eh eh eh....what are you doing? Don't do that. Listen, do this." A correction done correctly doesn't move the dog at all.
I personally don't use a choke chain when I'm teaching a command. I think that telling a dog, "No, not that idiot!" before he even knows what he is supposed to be doing is stupid and the only thing it does is confuse the dog and shut him down.
When I'm first teaching a command, the lure and reward meathod is my baby. Once they get the command down pat, the choke chain goes on and is only used when I tell the dog to do something and it just looks at me like, "Phhhh, ya right".
And agian, only some dogs respond even to that. Blackie is one of them. He has dog aggression problems (we have been working on them and he has gotten soooo much better). When I'm walking down the street and he sees a dog and starts "posturing" and trying to make eye contact with the dog, he'll get a correction and an alternative command (say, heel). The correction isn't so much of a punishment as a way to get his attention and say, "I don't like what you are doing, stop it. Do this instead."
With me, I request the dog to do something when they are learning it. I command them to do something whey they know it by heart. And even then, when they do what I command them to do, they get lots of treats, praise, and belly rubs.  

But by far, my favorite around the house collar is the Martingale. Hangs loosly, slips on, tightens so it can't slip off, and when your dog gets loose you can grab the collard and use it as a handle while preventing your dog from slipping it.


----------



## scott (Oct 6, 2006)

For me a collar is all about decoration, it's an accessory, not a means of control!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I like the martingale collars (often seen used on greyhounds). I use one of my dog. I can't tell you how many times I've had stubborn or scared dogs slip out of their collars at the vet's office. And since I have a stubborn dog who can seemingly change his weight from 16 to 160 lbs when he doesn't want to budge, I didn't want a collar that could slip over his head.


----------



## Ragmop53 (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a cardigan welsh corgi whos head is smaller than his neck and he slipped out of his collar oneday while I was walking him on a busy street! OMG! I just knew he was going to get hit by a car. He didn't and thanks to some young men hearing my cry got him for me. They are easier to put on and for safety on dogs like that, is a must for me. I am not the age to run after my dog. That is my number one fear while walking my dog, is them getting away from me.

Take care Ragmop


----------



## eley (May 21, 2006)

ahhhh... one of the never ending debates of dog lovers everywhere.

Long story short, which ever device/method you go with, make sure it's under the supervision of a professional. From what I've seen you can mess up with ANY method, yes, including so called "all possitive methods". Rule of thumb is always start with the "mildest" device/method and change it as needed.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

[email protected]ley 

I would never use the traditional choke chain. Ever. It's been proven that with prolonged use it causes damge to the trachea.

For obedience training I use a Voldhardt, similar to a show slip lead. It's idea is remotely similar to that of the choke chain, but it's purpose is not to choke continually. One quick correction than it instantly releases. It fits higher up on the dogs throat, right behind the ears to minimize the damage to the animals trachea.

Scott, I kind of agree, but when you have a 60lb APBT and an 80lbs rott/dobe in certain situations it is a mean of control! LOL But the goal is to not need it all.


----------



## scott (Oct 6, 2006)

Educate your dogs, they're smarter then you’re giving them credit for.
Dragging a dog around by a collar, spikes or chokes, this devise or that,
sounds like some S&M forum. Am I in San Francisco?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Alpha said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I would never use the traditional choke chain. Ever. It's been proven that with prolonged use it causes damge to the trachea.
> 
> ...


 That is how our Choke Chains fit our dogs. There is only about three inches slack, so it fits higer up on the neck, not down low. With the Choke Chains, you aren't supposed to pull and keep them tight. It is just a quick pop with an instant release.

Just remember, any training device can be abused. I had a lady come up to me and tell me that I was using a Gentle Leader all wrong. "You are supposed to keep the pressure on the dog's nose until it stops fighting." Oh, I was so mad. "And that teaches the dog what?!?!?!" I wanted to scream.


----------



## lady vet (Jul 19, 2009)

all4thedogs said:


> I would use a prong over a choke collar any day. The choke collar can cause extensive damage to your dogs throat. I have seen it happen several times. Collapsed tracheas are very common in dogs that have worn choke chains.
> 
> I used a prong collar on my Great Dane. I first put it around my thigh and pulled as hard as I could. Was it comfortable? NO! Did it hurt or cause damage? NO. They do have to be used correctly. I would have a trainer, show you the correct way. It is worn up higher then you would think, and its fit is different then a regular collar. They should NEVER be jerked or pulled. I only used this when teaching my Great Dane to heel, longer in public as he got excited. Once he mastered heel, we no longer needed it.
> 
> I dont thing prong or choke collars should be sold "over the counter". To many uneducated people buy them, and misuse them. Harming their dogs and teaching them nothing.


As a vet AND dog trainer, I can tell you that you're 100% right. Prongs hurt LESS than regular choke chains and cause less damage. They can't cause death. Choke chains can. I know they look cruel and painful but anyone who tries both on their own thigh will chose the prong! It is less painful. Really. (the german desing though, not Japanese)


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread has served it's useful life. No need trying to revive it.


----------

